
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2019) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
lbrito
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, RSpec, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Redis, Docker,
AWS, Heroku, Javascript, Vue.js, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Java, C

Github: [https://github.com/lbrito1](https://github.com/lbrito1)

Blog: [http://codedeposit.wordpress.com](http://codedeposit.wordpress.com) /
[https://medium.com/@lbrito](https://medium.com/@lbrito)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GQcNvmAd2nAfLNrArvfmroomZf...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1GQcNvmAd2nAfLNrArvfmroomZffVOiL2)

Email: lbrito@gmail.com

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardo-mendes-
brito/?locale=en...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardo-mendes-
brito/?locale=en_US)

Hi, I've been working as a full-stack developer for the last 4 years. Before
that I got a BSc and MSc on Computer Science. My thesis involved quite a lot
of statistics, which was interesting.[1] I enjoy doing back-end stuff but
would also love to get back to some more math/algorithms-intensive software
development.

[1] Available here with pretty terrible quality:
[https://repositorio.ufpe.br/bitstream/123456789/17390/1/DISS...](https://repositorio.ufpe.br/bitstream/123456789/17390/1/DISSERTA%C3%87%C3%83O%20Leonardo%20Mendes%20Primo%20Brito.pdf)

------
stared
Deep learning consultant / data visualization specialist

Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Domains: Workshops and consulting in data science, machine learning and deep
learning. Deep learning for computer vision. Interactive data visualization
(especially for machine learning). Authoring technical blog posts about deep
learning.

Technologies: PyTorch, Keras, scikit-learn (in general: Python data science
environment: Pandas, NumPy, etc), JavaScript, D3.js, basics of Vue.js, Git,
LaTeX.

Résumé/CV: [https://p.migdal.pl/](https://p.migdal.pl/) -> Resume; see also:
[https://github.com/stared](https://github.com/stared)

Email: pmigdal@gmail.com

------
strzzz
Location: Lithuania/Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not much

Technologies: .NET, C#, SharePoint, SPFx, Azure

Résumé/CV: on demand

Email: pirmasnaujas (gmail.com)

I am full stack dev, mainly specializing in Microsoft SharePoint and related
technologies (Flow/Logic Apps, PowerApps, SharePoint framework SPFx, Add-ins)
stack. Over 10 years of experience building various custom solutions on
SharePoint.

I also do have strong Microsoft enterprise admin background, so sometimes take
on difficult to solve cases related to other Microsoft technologies as well
(Exchange, SQL, Servers, networking).

Currently I'm freelancer and work with various size projects. Would be
interested in project-based work.

------
gremlinsinc
Location: Paragonah, UT Remote: Yes (preferable) Willing to relocate: No.
Technologies: Laravel, Node.js, Vue, React, jQuery, Docker, Linux, EasyEngine,
Wordpress, PHP, Ruby, Python, Javascript, CSS, HTML, PUG, GraphQL, Lando,
PHPUnit, MySQL, Postgres, AWS, Azure, Elasticsearch, Python, Apache, Nginx,
Ionic, Lambda (Azure Functions / other serverless setups), bash / shell.
Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl](https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl) Why
you should hire me: [https://medium.com/@patrickcurl/why-you-should-hire-me-
for-y...](https://medium.com/@patrickcurl/why-you-should-hire-me-for-your-
next-development-project-4926c9b9a793) Email: patrickwcurl@gmail.com

I'm a fullstack developer, currently freelancing, looking to transition back
to full-time so I can focus more on dev work and less on managing the business
aspect and marketing myself.

I've been working on laravel projects since 2012, and have worked on a number
of custom ERP and ecommerce solutions (a lot of them in the food/restaurant
industry).

I'm most interested in moving more away from laravel/php, and use golang, or
node.js backends and work on projects where those performance enhancements
matter.

------
Kagerjay
Location: Florida, USA

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes. But not in the middle of nowhere, preferably a large
city

Technologies: React, Redux, GraphQL/Apollo, Javascript, Python, NodeJS, UX
Figma

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentntang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentntang/)

Blog: vincentntang.com

Email: vincentntang@gmail.com

About finished with work commitments I have in scaling out an enterprise
ecommerce site. Really looking for something more challenging/fulfilling, a
place to learn & grow, and somewhere I can contribute effectively. Mostly
everything I know about software and webdevelopment is self learned. I'm a
former metallurgical engineer and restaurant architect. I have a lot of design
experience and domain knowledge in multiple industries and fields
(print/catalog, engineering, logistics, architecture, webdesign,
manufacturing, nonprofit, HR, gaming etc). UX design and project management
come natural to me as well.

Looking for a frontend engineer role or fullstack

Notable things - built a popular excelVBA script for Airtable (relational
database system) for bulk downloading and renaming images with 800+ downloads.
Competed in multiple hackathons and won 3rd place in a few. Did a 1-1/2 hour
workshop presentation comparing webGL, canvas, and svg. Talk is here -
vincentntang.com/talks

------
countryqt30
I'm looking for Co-Founder/CTO opportunities to join an existing
startup/strong idea/influencer.

I'm a CS and MIT Sloan graduate, worked at UBS Investment Bank and
McKinsey&Company for ~1 year.

Before, I built a solid track record of... \- Launching the #1 math app in the
world, "King of Math" for Android from 0 to >10'000'000 users - EXITED \-
Launching Switzerland's #1 biggest language school (learn-swiss-german.ch),
built from 0 to several 1'000 new annual paying students - EXITED \- Launching
Germany's SeekingAlpha.com (AlleAktien.de), scaling to 1 mn users with some of
Germany's biggest social media influencers and 2 billionaires

I love building new companies, iterating fast, and launching MVPs in a matter
of days to test hypotheses. My strengths are in launching fast and building
strong trust-based relationships with partners and influencers.

If you're currently looking for a (tech) co-founder or know someone who does,
I'd love to hear more about you. Let's talk!

Location: global, mostly in SF/Zurich/Shenzhen/Singapore LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jakobmichael/)

------
GnomeChomsky
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: Yes

Relocation: Yes, including internationally

Technologies: HRIT—e.g. LMS, HRIS, ATS, EPMS etc. Expert with Adobe Captivate
and Articulate Storyline, some HTML & CSS, some Adobe Creative, and great with
the usual mix of Office, Google Apps, Trello, Slack, Basecamp, etc.

Resume: [http://www.kcole.net](http://www.kcole.net) |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kecole)

Unlike most on here, I'm not a developer or an engineer or a sysadmin. While I
know a little Rails and am proud of my Angular SPA, you should probably not
hire me to code for you.

However, you may want to hire me if you need someone passionate about enabling
& empowering customers, partners, and employees—someone who can tackle your
training, learning & development, and people strategy functions. From
elearning to ILT to experiential learning (e.g. hands-on labs), I ensure
people have the tools, skills, and knowledge they need to thrive at work. If
you're looking for a tech-savvy L&D professional skilled at building high-
impact programs, let's chat so I can hear about your priorities and see if
there's a good fit.

------
AakashRaina
I'm a front-end software engineer with 1.6+ years of development experience.
My work has revolved extensively around React and React-Native based
applications. I have been writing client-side JavaScript/ES6 professionally
for the above the said time period. I have hands-on experience and Knowledge
of Javascript/React tools like Redux, Redux-Saga, and Webpack etc. Looking for
full-time roles.

Location: Pune, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes.

Technologies: 1) Languages: Javascript/ES6, HTML, CSS Java, Python, MySQL 2)
Frameworks/ Libraries: ReactJs, React-Native/Expo, React-Semantic-UI,
NativeBase Spring(Boot, MVC, Data), Jest, Enzyme. 3) Tools: Git, Redux, Redux-
Thunk, Redux-Saga, OneSignal, Webpack, AWS Amplify, AWS Mobile Hub.

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/sihco2xe4snfuvf/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/sihco2xe4snfuvf/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: aakashraina9@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/AakashRaina](https://github.com/AakashRaina)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aakashraina/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aakashraina/)

------
adamnemecek
Location: Los Angeles; Remote; Consulting

I don't just write code, I solve hard problems. Strong foundations in other
scientific fields (math, physics, probability, formal logic). Startups have
hired me to implement their core products. If I don't know something, I find
the best resources, figure it out and deliver a polished solution.

Skills: application development, operating system internals (nix, macOS,
Windows), GPU programming, low latency networking, digital signal processing,
numerical computation, databases, high performance computation, machine
learning, computer vision, robotics

Languages & Frameworks: C, C++, Swift, Metal, AVFoundation, TensorFlow, Rust,
Julia, Objective-C, Python, Java, Kotlin, Javascript, TypeScript, Ruby

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
nemecek-b40153104/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-nemecek-b40153104/)
Currently I'm working on [http://ngrid.io](http://ngrid.io) but I'm available
for interesting work.

Contact: my user name at gmail dot com

Education:

* A.B. in CS from Harvard Open source contributions: [https://github.com/adamnemecek](https://github.com/adamnemecek).

* Core team member of AudioKit

* added Swift support to Godbolt compiler explorer ([https://godbolt.org/](https://godbolt.org/))

* contributed to Firefox for iOS

* billion of minor contributions

------
brilliancer
CONTENT WRITER/COPYWRITER SEEKS NON-TECHIE GIG(S)!

Location: Gaithersburg, MD (near Bethesda/Washington DC) Remote: Preferred
Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: I can barely count to 10 on my fingers!
Résumé/CV: [http://www.BRILLIANCER.com](http://www.BRILLIANCER.com) Email:
info@brilliancer.com

Thanks for reading. You may be thinking I took a wrong turn to end up here,
but I figure it's worth a shot. For those interested, I'm a freelance creative
writer looking for a steady source of income (aren't we all) and thought I'd
poke my head in the forum I've been lurking in for the last five years.

Though I have 15 years of experience in title/real estate, my real passion is
writing. To that end, I'm looking to start on the ground floor at a young and
talented company in need of a creative writer with his finger on the pulse of
American culture, memes, current events, politics, and trends.

Oh and don't let my Chutney Slushee-like name fool you -- I was born in this
crazy place called America, where even a lurker on a techie message board can
land himself a job if he's funny enough.

-Amit Kumar www.BRILLIANCER.com

------
robertelder
Location: Waterloo, Ontario Canada

Remote: Yes, but I can meet in person if you're in the Kitchener/Waterloo
area.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Java, C++, C, Python, XML, JSON, apache, tomcat,
Mysql, Postgres, Javascript, react.js, embedded systems, compilers, servers,
OS dev, Linux, Unix, bash/shell, AWS, PHP, raspberry pi, arduino, ESP8266, git

Anti-Req Technologies (technologies that I _don 't_ do): Microsoft products,
.NET, C#, node.js, npm, nosql, Mac OS, mobile apps.

Résumé/CV: [http://blog.robertelder.org/](http://blog.robertelder.org/)

Email: robert@robertelder.org

I do contract-based consulting/software development for startups in the
Kitchener/Waterloo area. I am looking for non-exclusive part-time engagements.
I have previously taught courses in operating systems, algorithms, and web
development part time at Conestoga College ~2015-2018. I frequently write blog
posts and submit them to a neat site I found called 'Hacker News':
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=robertelder.org](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=robertelder.org)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
llamataboot
Seeking Work | 5 year+ backend/fullstack web dev (Ruby/Rails)

Location: Midwest US/occasionally Europe (US Citizen with EU work permit)

Remote: Only looking for remote work at this time

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Sinatra, API design, API integration, learning:
Elixir, Elm, open to new stacks.

resume: [https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1](https://cl.ly/2811a69a08c1)

li:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/estiens/)

github: [https://www.github.com/estiens](https://www.github.com/estiens)

\--

Social worker turned coder. (Former policy researcher, community organizer,
youth worker.) Proficient with Ruby (Rails/Sinatra), JS, API design, TDD/BDD.
Know my way around devops with Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Heroku, etc.
Looking for opportunities with organizations and companies that are mission-
driven and trying to address a social problem somehow. Have had side projects
on the FE of HN and led year+ long development projects doing a fair amount of
project management and mentoring along with coding.

------
max10541

      Location:             Antakya, Turkey
      Remote:               Yes (and only)
      Willing to relocate:  Yes, if inside Turkey
      Technologies:         Data Science, Machine Learning, Python, Java, Wolfram Mathematica, SQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Cassandra, Elasticsearch, Apache Solr, Neo4j, Git, Linux
      Résumé/CV:            https://goo.gl/Sdfc1e
      Email:                alothman.qusai@gmail.com
    

About me: I'm a professional data scientist and a private tutor/trainer. I
have extensive experience in building recommendations systems, search engines,
and NLP solutions. I have some experience in building distributed systems,
microservices, REST APIs, etc... but I mostly want focus on data science
related stuff. I have a very extensive (6+ years) experience in training and
mentoring, especially in math, programming, and data science (machine learning
included of course).

I'm also open to volunteer my time and experience to non-profits and any
company that is doing a real good to someone on this planet (sorry, other
planets!).

Drop me an email if you want to discuss anything :)

------
arevej
Location: San Francisco, CA / Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, JavaScript, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV: [https://arevej.me/cv.pdf](https://arevej.me/cv.pdf)

Email: tim@arevej.me

I'm very passionate and I'm super motivated Junior Frontend Developer. I enjoy
a good challenge and professional growth. I can become a net-positive asset on
your team fairly quickly if I'm given a chance to! I've been published by
freeCodeCamp: [https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-
mod...](https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-understand-django-mod...). I've
been learning to code for about a year. I blogged about some things
([http://arevej.me/](http://arevej.me/)) and made quite a few projects
([http://arevej.me/portfolio/](http://arevej.me/portfolio/) \+
[http://github.com/arevej](http://github.com/arevej))

------
Klathmon
I'm a mostly web-focused developer that is looking for a fulltime lead or
senior position.

I'm really passionate about good architecture and robust code with a focus on
maintainability and testing. I've helped greenfield build systems from the
ground up at all levels, and I have plenty of experience with brownfield
maintenance and development as well. I've been focused on front-end javascript
development for the past 5 years or so, but i'm not afraid to pick up and
learn what is needed to get the job done.

Location: Northeast Florida

Remote: yes (i've worked remotely for the past 6+ years and very much want to
continue)

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Strongest in React and Javascript front-end development at the
moment, but I have experience with most web-oriented languages and frameworks,
as well as a good amount of experience with database design and management
(mostly PostgreSQL, but i've worked with others as well).

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-
benner-91813655](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregory-benner-91813655)

Email: gregbenner1@gmail.com

------
teekno
Summer 2019 Internships

Location: San Francisco Bay Area, USA / Beijing, China Remote: Open to remote
work Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: Python, TensorFlow, JavaScript,
Java, HTML, CSS, ... Résumé/CV:
[https://justincosentino.com/docs/resume.pdf](https://justincosentino.com/docs/resume.pdf)
Email: justin.t.cosentino@gmail.com

I am currently pursuing a fully-funded, research-based Master's in Computer
Science at Tsinghua University in Beijing, China. I specialize in Machine
Learning and work in the Tsinghua Statistical Artificial Intelligence and
Learning (TSAIL) research group. My current research areas include handling
uncertainty in Bayesian Deep Learning and modeling risk in reinforcement
learning.

Prior to my Master's degree, I worked for three years as a Senior Software
Engineer at Salesforce. While at Salesforce, I received the most prestigious
engineering award at the company for impact and leadership.

I graduate from Tsinghua in 2020 and hope to work as a Machine Learning
Researcher or Engineer.

------
m1aw
I'm a software developer which has been doing lots of mobile projects for
enterprise clients using Hybrid technologies such as Ionic and PWA witch
Angular. Also developed some custom plugins for Cordova to interact with
custom android hardware.

Location: Porto, Portugal

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes (Preferred and within Europe) Technologies:
JavaScript, Angular, Node.JS, Express, Android, iOS, Ionic, Linux, Docker,
Kotlin, PWA

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/m1aw/resume/releases/download/v1.0.2/resu...](https://github.com/m1aw/resume/releases/download/v1.0.2/resume_antonio_ferreira_20180917.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/m1aw/](https://github.com/m1aw/)

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonioferreiraa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/antonioferreiraa/)

Website: [https://www.xn--antnio-dxa.pt](https://www.antónio.pt)

Email: antonio.lcp.ferreira (gmail)

------
lgregg
Hi, I'm Lassiter Gregg, a Marketer turned Software Engineer focusing on Full-
stack Software Development with a love for React, Ruby, and Go.

Location: Houston, TX (Will be moving back to NYC soon.)

Remote: Yes (Have been remote based for about 5 years.)

Willing to relocate: Yes, to NYC.

Technologies:

\- Computer Science, Algorithms, Data Structures

\- Frameworks\libraries: Rails, React, Redux, Gatsby, jQuery, Shopify,
WordPress

\- Languages: Ruby, Javascript, Go (hobby projects/learning), Liquid, SQL, PHP
(WordPress), HTML, CSS

\- Testing: RSpec, Jest

\- Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Firebase, GraphQL, SQLite3

\- Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD (Test-driven
development), BDD (Behavior-driven development), Continues
Integration\Development\Delivery.

\- Others: Heroku, Docker, AWS, Netlify, Git, GitHub, Gitlab | Frontend: HTML,
CSS, JS

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xMrKzeYHxEvCc5QCJUsPYrpW...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xMrKzeYHxEvCc5QCJUsPYrpWxS8poUaDaDBCAZRzOQ4/view)

Email: lassitergregg@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lassitergregg/](https://linkedin.com/in/lassitergregg/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/lassiter](https://github.com/lassiter)

Website: [https://lassitergregg.com](https://lassitergregg.com)

Employment Details: Authorized to Work in USA

------
risubramanian
Location: Bay Area, CA

Remote: Preferably not

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (data science and ML stack)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=14zjwDavEGOOivxTjaYcNNaX8f2...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=14zjwDavEGOOivxTjaYcNNaX8f2yf166w)

Email: rishisubramanian1@gmail.com

Soon-to-graduate student in CS and Stats, eager to learn and grow. No
professional experience, but some research experience.

------
sixstringtheory
Location: Fairbanks, AK (UTC-9)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Swift/iOS/Vapor, Ruby/Rails, AWS/Heroku, *nix/Make, Docker/Chef,
Java, C/C++/ObjC, .NET/C#, SQL/SQLite/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JS/React, React
Native, Thrift/Protobuf, Kafka, Redis/Cassandra, Storm/Heron, Websockets/SPDY,
Python/Django, Node/NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf](https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf)
and check the blog too at
[https://tworingsoft.com/blog/](https://tworingsoft.com/blog/)

Email: see resume

Computing generalist with special interests in numerics/simulation, mobile,
healthcare and developer tools. I sweat UX/DX details. 7 years in industry
post-grad, the last two of which have been 100% remote, and over 20 years
since writing my first program. Always looking for something new!

------
barbs
Location: Sydney, Australia Remote: OK Willing to relocate: No Technologies:
Android Development, Android Studio, Java, Kotlin, C, C++, Objective-C, Swift,
SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git, Python, Ruby, Unix. Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbarlow7/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mbarlow7/)
Email: michaelbarlow7@gmail.com

I'm a mobile developer, specialising mostly in Android, and have been for the
past 7 years. I've worked on projects in various stages of development, from
greenfield projects developed from scratch, to projects needing a final push
to release, to maintaining legacy apps.

I'm reliable and a good communicator, and am efficient whilst maintaining
attention to detail. I also make sure to keep up on the latest
trends/libraries/architectures in the Android sphere. I'm a quick learner and
am eager to work with new technologies.

I love solving interesting problems in creative ways.

------
JiminHsieh
Location: Taipei, Taiwan (Current)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Require a working visa)

Technologies: Scala, Java, SQL, Kafka, Spark, Akka, Spring, Linux, Docker, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jiminhsieh/)

Email: jimin.hsieh.engineer{at}gmail.com

A software engineer has experiences with backend engineer, data engineer, and
devops. I used Java with Spring and MyBatis or Scala with Akka-HTTP and Slick
for my backend APIs. I also had the experience to process around 30 GB data
per quarter with Spark. Recently, I work for an AdTech company with pure Scala
tech stack. I am fine with Java or Scala position.

Here is my contributions to OSS:
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=author:jiminhsieh+-user:jiminhsieh+is:merged&s=updated&type=Issues&s=created&o=desc)

------
switchbak
Location: BC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin. I also write some Python and
JS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS. Spring and many more.

------
satheeshm93

      Location:            California, Seattle, New York | USA  
      Remote:              No, only Onsite
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:        C, C++, C#, Java, Python, Scala, Spark, HDFS, Keras, TensorFlow, NumPy, SciPy, Angular JS, Node.js, 
                           Ext JS, Raphael JS, Express, PHP, MySQL, Oracle, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Nginx, Apache, IIS, AWS, Azure, 
                           Google Cloud, Vagrant, Docker
      Résumé/CV:           https://www.linkedin.com/in/satheesh-kurunthiah/
      Email:               skurunth@asu.edu
    

About me: I'm a final year Master's Computer Science Student from ASU,
graduating in May 2019. I have 3+ years of professional experience as Software
Engineer and keen to expand my knowledge in Data Science and ML. My Master's
degree was based on Machine Learning and did various projects in the same.

------
porkloin
Location: Pacific Northwest

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, Headless CMS, PHP (Symfony, Drupal), Devops.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: (my HN username) at protonmail.com

\--

Hey folks!

Full-stack dev here with lots of front-end experience, looking to escape PHP-
land. A few quick notes about me:

\- 7 years as a dev - previously cross-trained from a design position

\- 3 years of experience with React – recently lots of Gatsby and Next

\- Very comfortable with *nix environments, Docker, and devops - my last year
or so has been spent implementing as much modern devops as possible for
existing PHP projects.

\- Rock solid web fundamentals (CSS++)

As mentioned, my experience is primarily with the usual suspect PHP CMS
projects, but I am more than happy to start with a new stack and am more than
capable of integrating directly into a headless/JAMStack front-end team, as my
recent CMS experience has been 75% headless. Also willing to consider PHP work
in Symfony or Laravel.

Currently (and ideally will remain) remote, but can consider relocation in
Western US, Mountain West, or PNW.

------
dstola
Location: Winnipeg, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (to Europe)

Technologies:

Python: django, flask, scripting

Python ML: numpy, scipy, TensorFlow, PyTorch

Java: spring, springboot, spark

Databases: MySQL, SQLite, PostgreSQL

DevOps: Docker, AWS (ECS, EC2, RDS), Digital Ocean, Mesosphere, prometheus,
Linux (awk, sed, binutils etc) and friends

Front-End: vue.js, React, Angular, jQuery

Resume/CV:

[https://www.stolaconsulting.com](https://www.stolaconsulting.com)

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HWZiqE2LgWzdrrXJOkFUmZm_fG...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1HWZiqE2LgWzdrrXJOkFUmZm_fGJaErhG)

Email: danil (at) stolaconsulting.com or in the CV

Highlights:

I am a software engineer with 5 years of experience building distributed
platforms with Python and Java using microservices and robust engineering
methodologies. I am capable of learning new technologies on the fly and love
to challenge myself technically and professionally and contribute to every
stage of development, from design to production deployments and monitoring.

------
pranavjoneja
Location: East coast, United States

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

I currently work in mobile robotics for mapping and inspection. I have
experience in mechanical design/prototyping and testing in the lab including
vision systems, sensor fusion failure modes, contamination testing etc.

Technologies:

Robotics concepts: SLAM, sensor fusion, EKF, etc.

Sensor Hardware: LIDAR, Stereo cameras, IMU, microphone arrays, quadrature
encoders,

Embedded Hardware: NVIDIA Jetson, various 'single board computers', Raspberry
Pi, Arduino, PIC

Lab experience: logic analyzer, soldering, wiring connectors

CNC Machine shop experience: Mill, lathe, water jet, laser cutter, 3D
printing, mold making

Software languages: Python, MATLAB, C/C++, C#, a little JS, assembly

Software applications: SolidWorks, Meshlab, ANSYS, Fluent, Ardupilot

Looking to learn: PCB design especially on Altium, FPGA basics, DFM

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-
joneja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/pranav-joneja/)

Email: altpranavjoneja@gmail.com

------
cascada
Location: Central America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Rust, Elixir; /secondary/ C/C++, Go,
Assembly, SQL, JavaScript;

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning 3) security & 4)
e-commerce/marketing

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service.

\-------

The most recent project built by me from scratch:

[https://serendipia.email](https://serendipia.email)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
GauntletWizard
Location: Seattle Remote: Yes, Remote Okay Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Kubernetes, Cloud (AWS, GCP, Azure), Docker, Terraform, Bazel,

Resume:
[https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf](https://resume.gauntletwizard.net/ThomasHahnResume.pdf)

Email: thahn@tcbtech.com

I'm an experienced SRE with a passion for deleting complexity. I will help you
build infrastructure simple enough to be secure and stable. I'm available for
hire or for contract/consulting work.

My specialty is software life cycle - Managing how software is developed from
the initial feature request through code review, build and test, CI and on to
deployment and maintenance. I work in toolchain development, build engineering
and site reliability. I can reduce the time it takes to build new features and
act as a multiplier for your whole software team.

------
C-Fields
Location:

    
    
      San Francisco Bay Area
    

Remote:

    
    
      Remote or onsite is fine
    

Willingness to relocate:

    
    
      For the right opportunity, lets talk!
    

Technologies:

    
    
      Languages: 
        Javascript (JSX, ES6, ES5), CSS/HTML, SQL 
    
      Libraries: 
        jQuery, Underscore, Chart.js, D3, Passport 
    
      Frontend Frameworks: 
        React, AngularJS, Backbone 
    
      Backend Frameworks: 
        Node, Express, Axios 
    
      Testing Frameworks: 
        Mocha/Chai, Jest/Enzyme 
    
      Databases: 
        MySQL, MongoDB/Mongoose, Postgres, TimescaleDB 
    
      Deployment: 
        Heroku, Docker, AWS EC2 
    
      Experienced in Git Workflow, Agile Software Development,
      Test Driven Development
    

Résumé/CV:

    
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameronfielder/
    

Email:

    
    
      CameronFielder@gmail.com

------
hereonbusiness

      Location: EU (Croatia)
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: if the opportunity is right
      Technologies: Backend/DevOps, AWS, Linux, Elixir, NodeJS, SQL, 
        PostgreSQL, Serverless, CI/CD, Docker, Git
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2GTMD34 (in) (CV on request)
      Email: hire{at}rockstarwizard{dot}ninja
    

Most recently spent ~2 years as Team Lead doing Backend and DevOps on a
Elixir/NodeJS/Serverless SaaS product (YCS17).

I have experience in helping teams plan, build and ship projects from scratch.
Looking to continue with Elixir/Backend as a base if possible and move into
crypto/fin-tech.

Would consider a technical co-founder position for the right product, some
things I'm interested in: crypto/micro-transactions, social/collaboration,
marketplaces

------
daleco
Location: CT/NY Area - Willing to relocate (Preference for San Diego, ca &
Denver, co)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Sketch, Axure, InVision, Information Architecture, UX Research,
Low/High fidelity prototyping, Design systems, Java, Mobile (Android/iOS), Web
(HTML/JS/Angular/Node), worked on hardware products (Exoskeleton, surgical
robot).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dlecoutre/)

Portfolio: [http://www.ocelad.com](http://www.ocelad.com)

Email: dlecoutre[at]gmail.com

Looking for a UX/Product Designer position. Broad tech experience morphing
complex systems into an intuitive and elegant solution. Over 10 years of
experience in Software (Java, web, mobile) and Cognitive engineering.

------
hervan

      Location: Rio de Janeiro - Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, CSS, Linux shell scripting, Node, PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB
      GitHub: https://github.com/hervan/
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_6hGhCb8Sb2OIywGJ9nNbjXCU2xzqwlQ (PDF)
      Email: hervan@gmail.com
    

I'm a software developer with solid full-stack development experience,
focusing on front-end development for the past 3 years.

Currently seeking a Front-End Developer role to work with modern JavaScript
technologies.

I'm also willing to work in a position related to Functional Programming, but
since I lack commercial experience with FP stacks, a more introductory
position would be acceptable.

------
vincentperes
Location: France, near Basel - Switzerland

Remote: YES (or partly remote if within 1h)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular / Typescript / Ruby on Rails (more details on my profile
below)

Résumé/CV: Front end Tech Lead / Full stack developer
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentperes/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vincentperes/)
[https://github.com/vincentp](https://github.com/vincentp)

Email: vincent.peres (gmail)

I'm a reliable developer with more than 10 years of experience working with
web apps. Used to work with international teams. 2 years remotely. I like to
be involved from product planning to support to understand what users want and
get as much feedback as possible. Don't hesitate to drop me an email :)

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps \---

Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: not for the next 4 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes, Docker, Spinnaker, JenkinsX for GitOps, AWS
Lambda, Node, GeoDjango Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry,
SourcePawn, EFK, ELK

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
tyteen4a03
Location: London, UK

Remote: Prefer partial but not completely remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes, to major cities in United Kingdom / Germany /
Benelux / Switzerland / Austria / Ireland / Scandinavia / Canada.

Technologies: PHP, Python, JavaScript, HTML5/CSS3, .NET (PowerShell and a bit
of C#), Vue.JS, MySQL/MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and others.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBb...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1d8-j-iotBXeJ5aUZPzh9o4VXBbVIGTZ3)

Email: tyteen4a03@gmail.com

===

I'm looking for junior to mid-level full-stack / backend positions. I have 2
years of experience in the industry (at graduate placement) level but have
worked on projects and shipped libraries inside my companies.

I require visa sponsorship in all locations.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
wrestlerman

      Location: Warsaw, Poland/Remote EU
      Remote: Yes, please.
      Willing to relocate: Depends where. A big city in EU? Nope.
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails/Reactjs/Elixir/Javascript/Can also do golang or python or vuejs if you want to invest in me.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-zapa%C5%9Bnik-410091b0/
      Email: adam at wrestlerman dot me
    
    

I am not actively looking for work, because currently, I'm building my own
products. I could start from the beginning of April, though. I'm into
startups, I like building stuff, marketing is cool. I don't have much
experience, but I learn fast and I bring a good spirit to the company. Don't
believe me? Ask my previous employers.

------
therealmarv
Location: Cyprus

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack web developer, Vue.js, Nuxt.js, Python, Flask,
Node.js, PostgreSQL, Redis, React, Angular

Résumé/CV: CV
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1OUMWl4eZI-Q0iXoSqCuJz6W5y6K311rVu2JQGmD_Apk/edit)
and portfolio
[https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c...](https://gist.github.com/therealmarv/0e1bc6664b43d2af749a606c2217a8bf)

Email: marvin at whippedcreamstudios.com

Senior full stack remote web developer with DevOps knowledge and over 8 years
of remote working experience with US and European companies. Available
fulltime. German and English speaking.

------
Znafon
Location: Paris, France Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: I
do work in C, Python, Go. I work on web backends, API design, as a devops and
on data analysis.

My GitHub is [https://github.com/remilapeyre](https://github.com/remilapeyre)

My mail is remi at henki.fr

I'm a data-scientist / do operations research by formation and spent a lot of
time on backend (did a lot of work with Python and contributed some features)
and infrastructure, notably with Consul, Nomad and Terraform.

I'm a bit proficient in Ruby and JavaScript and with most cloud providers.

I'm looking for opportunities in operations research or other development
projects.

I taught some courses on development and cloud at a French university and I'm
comfortable mentoring juniors in addition to my tasks.

------
vram22
Location: India

Remote: Yes. Prefer remote.

Willing to relocate: Yes, after a few months, for the right role.

Technologies: Python, xtopdf (created it), C, SQL and database design, Unix &
Linux, shell, awk, sed & friends, back end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML APIs,
PDF generation & text extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM
dW article on creating utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy,
software design, testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Email:
[https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html](https://vasudevram.github.io/contact.html)
(please use Gmail address shown there)

------
piperswe
Location: Brenham, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, Go, C, Linux

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LTMvvRafuAp9xp4vyaoY-
WkaH0o...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1LTMvvRafuAp9xp4vyaoY-
WkaH0oRoFmA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: piperswe at gmail dot com

Hi! I'm trying to break in to the software industry, and would not just be
willing to but love to relocate anywhere in the US to do so. Here's a snippet
from my resume:

JavaScript (incl. ES6/ESNext) master. Node.js expert. Competent in graphic
design and 3D design software. Comfortable with systems programming (C, C++,
Go). Decent with Git. Linux user for over a decade, with 5+ years experience
in server administration.

~~~
drwl
You should provide links or references to your projects. It would help make a
stronger cause since college degrees tend to be arguably higher signal than
just a HS diploma

------
patch_collector
Location: Santa Clara, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Meteor, Nodejs, Mongo, AWS (Lambda, DynamoDB,
S3, etc), HTML, CSS, Less, git, AutoCAD, Revit, Unity 3D

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dclayson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dclayson/)

Website / Resume: [https://www.clayson.io](https://www.clayson.io)

Email: daniel+hn@clayson.io

\-----

I'm a mid-level full stack developer who's spent the last three years
designing, building, and maintaining a suite of tools that help colleges
visualize and manage millions of square feet of buildings. I'm open to most
new roles, with a special place in my heart for things related to buildings (I
have a background in Architectural Design).

------
vitalikis
Location: Kyiv, Ukraine Remote: Prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA \ Switzerland \ Luxembourg)

Technologies:

\- Computer Science, Algorithms

\- Web Platforms: SAP Hybris Commerce, Adobe AEM (CQ).

\- Frameworks\libraries: Spring Framework stack (MVC, Rest, JPA, Security,
etc), JSP, Thymeleaf, Vaadin, Apache Wicket, Java JCR (jackrabbit), OSGi
(Apache Felix), Apache Sling, Apache Solr.

\- Testing: jUnit, Mockito, Cucumber, FitNesse

\- Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Pair-programming, TDD (Test-driven
development), BDD (Behavior-driven development), Continues
Integration\Development\Delivery.

\- Others: Adobe Scene 7, Docker, Jenkins (CI\CD), SonarQube, Fortify, Nessus,
Talend ETL, AWS | Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS

Résumé/CV: Linkedin [http://bit.ly/2G508M9](http://bit.ly/2G508M9) / Detailed
CV upon request

Email: job@d7d.biz

------
mierzynskim
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C#, Java, Swift, Xamarin/Xamarin.Forms, native Android/iOS, UWP,
WPF, Windows Forms, Bootstrap, jQuery, Xamarin Test Cloud, Appium, Flutter,
ASP.NET MVC/Web API/Core, Entity Framework 6/Core, Azure Functions,
Keras/Tensorflow, NLP

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkkcviy6)

Email: mierzynski.michal@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a670...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a6706792/)

------
kayge

      Location: Near Portland, OR
    
      Remote: Yes, preferred. Been successfully 100% remote for over 3 years now.
    
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, but willing to travel.
    
      Technologies: javascript, python, php, sql, c#
    
      Resume/CV: by request
    
      Email: username at proton mail
    

More about me: 10+ years of experience, B.S. in Computer Science, extreme
interest in security, easy to get along with, lifelong learner.

My current title doesn't contain "full stack", but I've got experience with
front end, back end, system admin (windows and *nix), database admin (mssql,
mysql, oracle). Long story short: I'm great at solving problems and
simplifying life with computers :) Happy February!

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: java, distributed systems, high scalability, machine learning,
python, go

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikov...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/bfqmxo9pcqy5aj5/CV_Kirils_Mensikovs.pdf)

Email: post@kiril.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

GitHub: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

10+ years of large-scale distributed backend systems in Java. Architected
high-load systems, load-test frameworks, web performance monitor dashboards,
lambda architecture.

------
howard941
Location: Sarasota or Clearwater

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: New product development: Embedded/firmware/bare iron and
*nix/RF/crypto/; Mulithreaded STM Cortex M4 ARM, Kinetis KE Cortex M0+, Nordic
Semi's M4 SOC, realtime; IAR IDE; Embedded Linux on Raspberry Pi / Broadcom
BCM2837, gcc, gdb; dsPIC33 MCU, MPLABX; UML; debugging development prototype
hardware; embedded HTTP server; power generation systems; TCP and UDP over IP;
Ethernet; power line communications; RS-485; RV-C CANBUS; Bluetooth LE;
storage scopes; visual studio; c#; Java w/Android Studio; GPS. More at resume
link; licensed attorney; amateur radio extra class

Resume: Please request by email

Email: hginfla@gmail.com

No contracting please, I'm in a perm position with benefits.

------
mr-developer
About Me: Hello, I'm a full stack web developer with over 2+ years experience.

Location: Online Freelance,India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        HTML, CSS with Pre-Processors (SASS, Stylus)
        JavaScript with ES6 proficiency
        UI Frameworks - Bootstrap, Materialize CSS, Bulma, Semantic UI
        Front End Development - React with Redux
        Back End Development - Node with Express.
        Database - MongoDB, MySQL, Firebase
    

Recent Work.

    
    
        * Furniture Company Website(http://deccanplast.com/) - HTML+ CSS + JS Static Website using Materialize Framework.
        * Media Agency(https://vibs.co.in/) - HTML+ CSS + JS Static Website with Bulma
        * Jewellery Company Landing Page(https://ramdasandbrothers.com/) - HTML + CSS + JS Static Website with Scroll Animations.    
        * Local Retail Shop(https://ganapathibhandarkar.com/) - Wordpress Website 
        * Pet Shelter(https://saveindiancows.org/) - Wordpress Website
        * React Client Panel(https://chethan-client-dashboard.firebaseapp.com/) - React with Redux + Firebase (username - ashketchum@pokemon.com, password - pikachu)
        * Reddit Search App(http://condescending-kare-443d1b.netlify.com/) - Vanilla JS + Reddit API
        * Simple Contact Manager App(https://chethanbhat.github.io/contact-manager-1/) - React + ContextAPI
        * Simple Project Management App(https://jasmine-plan.firebaseapp.com/) - React + Redux
        * Yelcamp - Campsite review website](https://obscure-headland-84886.herokuapp.com/ - Node + Express + MongoDB
        * Book Library App(https://immense-badlands-58371.herokuapp.com/catalog) - Node + Express + MongoDB
    

Portfolio: [https://chethanbhat.github.io/](https://chethanbhat.github.io/)

Github: [https://github.com/chethanbhat](https://github.com/chethanbhat)

Email: devchethan90@gmail.com

------
fefb
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Firestore, Redis, MySQL, Postegre, GraphQL, Google Functions,
Lambda, EC2, App Engine, MQTT, WebSocket, Nodejs, React, Ionic. I know
hardware desing language like VHDL.

Email: fefb08@gmail.com

I am full stack developer that like to solve problems with technology ️

------
azdv
Location: EU (changes frequently)

Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe UK

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
oldboyFX
We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

\---

Location: Central Europe

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of our careers

Willing to relocate: No, but we can visit

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

IVOR REIC | FRONT-END, UX DESIGN, CONVERSION

Tech: HTML/CSS, Javascript (ES6+), React, Vue, d3, Webpack, npm and more

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reicivor/)

\---

VEDRAN MARCETIC | BACK-END, DEVOPS, SYSTEM ADMINISTRATION

Tech: Ruby on Rails, Java, PostgreSQL, Elastic, Docker, AWS and more

[https://codetree.co/resumes/vedran](https://codetree.co/resumes/vedran)

\---

Read more on [http://codetree.co](http://codetree.co)

------
dgiangrave
Software developer completing degrees in computer science and interactive
media and game development and passionate about artificial intelligence and
entrepreneurship. My interests range from augmented and virtual reality to
machine learning applications and much more.

Current Location: Massachusetts

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: YES!

Technologies: C++, Python, Machine Learning, Java, JavaScript, C#, Unity Game
Engine, Unreal Game Engine, Augmented/Virtual Reality

Résumé/CV:
[https://davidgiangrave.com/files/resume.pdf](https://davidgiangrave.com/files/resume.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://davidgiangrave.com/](https://davidgiangrave.com/)

Email: davidgiangrave@gmail.com

------
dhawal93
Location : Bloomington, IN Remote : Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : Programming: Python (pandas, sklearn, tensorflow, keras,
openCV), Java, SQL, R

Data Mining & Visualization: D3.js, Matplotlib, seaborn, Altair, R Studio,
Advance Excel, Tableau Big Data Tools &

Databases: Kafka, Hadoop, Hive, Pig, Spark, Sqoop, Flume, MS Access, SQL
Server, My SQL, PostGres

Deep Learning: Network compression, Autoregressive models, CNN (googNet,
ResNet, AlexNet, VGG, LeNet, FaceNet), RNN, LSTM, Mask-RCNN, transfer
learning, GANs

Resume :
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WuRKEwWQ4YR6VYjkSnZ8Bg76A3S...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WuRKEwWQ4YR6VYjkSnZ8Bg76A3S0TN8X/view?usp=sharing)

Email : dhawal.93@gmail.com

------
Abdur91
Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan

Remote: preferred.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies and Skills: meteor js,angular,html,css,node, Jquery,
bootstrap,python/Django,mongo,postgres,Digital Ocean

Resume: Attached on linkedin

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

I am experienced software Engineer having 4 years + experience in
angular,html,css,python,node and other technologies As a hobby i am pursing
work in machine learning and data sciences.My portfolio is on the link

[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman)

------
paweln
Location: Toruń, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, C, C++, Android, Kotlin, SQL, Linux, Git, Python

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2HMl6RE](http://bit.ly/2HMl6RE)

Email: pawel at nadolski it

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pawelnadolski/](https://linkedin.com/in/pawelnadolski/)

Github: [https://github.com/pn](https://github.com/pn)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/298345/paweł-
nadolski](https://stackoverflow.com/users/298345/paweł-nadolski)

I am software engineer with over 13 years of experience open to new
opportunities.

------
cahoot_bird
Location: Knoxville, TN Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
NodeJS, Express.js, Javascript, Websockets, HTML5, Bootstrap, LAMP stack,
(Some) Java Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/11ZnKG-
EM6Y0SGhhE6mXqRCNr...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/11ZnKG-
EM6Y0SGhhE6mXqRCNr_GSlbhqr36_QeHJlXEg) Email: (On Resume) Website:
www.kahootbird.com

I recently finished a full stack multiplayer game in NodeJS using asynchronous
programming. I am adaptable at learning new technologies, love coding and
looking for a developer position to grow in. My general focus area is web
technologies.

------
kwizzt
Location: Seattle, WA, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Primary languages are Scala, Java, Python and TypeScript/JavaScript.

\- PostgreSQL, DynamoDB, ElasticSearch.

\- Have Docker experience and some knowledge of k8s, AWS ECS and AWS in
general.

\- Knowledge of ML stuff and basic usage of frameworks such as Tensorflow and
MXNet.

\- Apache Spark for data processing.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sOF6-9UI1P8MVbsEu1FY71zu2v3...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sOF6-9UI1P8MVbsEu1FY71zu2v3w5Ff8/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Can be found in Résumé.

==

I'm mainly a backend engineer with some frontend experience. I do the usual
backend stuff with some basic machine learning on the side. Looking for some
interesting work. Preferably a smaller company.

------
SomeT
Location: Leicester, U.K. Remote: Preferred. Willing to relocate: Yes.
Technologies: Studied programming logic and design in depth, golang, html,
php, javascript, c++, c# Linkedin:
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/jamiecropley](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/jamiecropley)
Email: jamie.cropley@protonmail.com

I am about to graduate a degree in Artificial Intelligence and Robotics, I
have experience mainly in games programming and web development. Currently
looking for at least some part time front end work or any type of programming
work really. Struggling student here financially so willing to be flexible.

------
f1mp3r

      Location: Bulgaria
      Remote: Yes, remote only
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies:
       - Computer Science, Algorithms, Data Structures
       - Frameworks\libraries: Symfony 4, Laravel 5, Zend, Silex, Node.js, jQuery, Shopify, WordPress
       - Languages: PHP 7, JavaScript, (My)SQL, HTML5, CSS3, Python
       - Testing: PHPUnit, Codeception
       - Databases: PostgreSQL, MySQL, Firebase, GraphQL, SQLite3
       - Methodologies\processes: Scrum, Kanban, Continuous Integration\Development\Delivery.
       - Others: Docker, Git, Jenkins, Memcached | Frontend: HTML, CSS, JS
      Resume: Email me
      Website: https://savov.work
      Email: kristofar@savov.work

------
F9Teams
F9 Teams | Software Engineer | Boston | Onsite (or remote with up to 80%
travel for the first 3 months) | [https://f9teams.com/](https://f9teams.com/)

Lead engineering teams deliver a highly-available runtime Platform as a
Service (PaaS) offering to support rapid application delivery and operation.
Define and champion the development of modern microservices architecture, and
cutting-edge cloud infrastructure

\- Java / JVM based languages

\- Containerization: Docker/Kubernetes, AWS ECS, Mesos

\- CI/CD: Jenkins, TravisCI, CircleCI, and/or Pivotal Concourse

\- Cloud: AWS, Azure, or GCP

To apply:

allyssa at f9teams dot com

or:

[https://f9teams.com/#jobs](https://f9teams.com/#jobs)

------
ag_dart
Location: US

Willing to relocate: Yes

Remote: No

Worked as SWE for ~4years as both a frontend and a backend engineer. Recently
graduated from Carnegie Mellon University. Looking for PM role or a role that
can let me transition into a PM.

Technologies: Node.js, ES7, React, Redux, Java, Play Framework, AWS,
PostgreSQL

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mKNnIHP8PSWrWGzH1YeWb1D4dxe...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mKNnIHP8PSWrWGzH1YeWb1D4dxeMG-
XT/view?usp=sharing)

Email: anshumg@tepper.cmu.edu

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/anshum-
garg-0819495b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anshum-garg-0819495b/)

------
ipromz
Location: India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: PHP,
WordPress, JS, HTML5/CSS3, MySQL, jQuery Résumé/CV:
[https://upwork.com/fl/pramodjodhani](https://upwork.com/fl/pramodjodhani)
Email: mrpramodjodhani@gmail.com

===

I'm looking for a mid-level full-stack / backend / front-end positions.
There's is not a single problem in WordPress that I can't solve. Experience of
building over a 100 Website Projects ranging from small to Medium. Ability to
work with teams remotely.

Recent Project:

[http://skedoolapp.com](http://skedoolapp.com)

~~~
kiliantics
Sorry to reply, but I'm a day late to make a top-level comment...

Location: NYC

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies:

* Primarily python and julia for scientific/numerical programming and data management/visualisation, with some C/C++ for performance work

* Strong with machine learning stack - e.g. pandas, scipy, scikit-learn, MCMC and optimisation, some deep learning with pytorch, some hadoop

* Some SQL - mostly postgresql

* I also have some experience with web programming in python (django, flask) and javascript (esp. d3.js)

* I have a background in computational astrophysics and am looking for work that includes statistical modeling but would ideally like a broader role also involving engineering e.g. data pipelines and distributed computing

Résumé/CV:
[https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf](https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf)

email: kiliantics@gmail.com

------
datademon
Location: Berkeley/San Francisco

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: To either Seattle/New York/Philadelphia.

Technologies: Python, Jupyter Notebook, WebDev (HTML/JS/PHP), A little bit of
AWS

Resume/CV: On request

Email: mpeyton@berkeley.edu

I'm an undergraduate majoring in Data Science at Berkeley. I was previously CS
before this major: so I have a solid understanding of software development.
I'm looking for a job this summer that could potentially transition into a
full time role at the start of 2020. Fall 2019 is my last semester before I
graduate. My preferred roles include Data Scientist, Data Engineer, or any
sort of Backend/Infrastructure/DevOps role that could take advantage of data.

------
pete3
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to Relocate: Yes (Austin, Denver, Los Angeles, San Francisco, San
Diego) Open to other cities if right company.

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/petererni3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/petererni3/)

Resume: please email me

Email: petermerni@gmail.com

Looking for a new product manager role, have worked on both B2B and B2C
products with engineers remote and in house. Excels in all facets of product
development process, constantly engaging with design and engineering. Utilizes
data analysis and engineering background to actively manage cross-functional
pieces and digest disparate data from many sources.

------
Enfi

      Location: Moscow / Russia 
      Remote: Yes, please.
      Willing to relocate: Nope
      Technologies: Java, Golang, Python, SaaS/Cloud
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kirill-suslov/
      Email: kirill@suslov.pro 
    
      About me: 12+ years’ experience developing modern systems on   Java in a SaaS/Cloud environment. 
      Strong experience with the design and deployment of secure RESTful Web Services. 
      Experience with Linux administration and cloud infrastructure on GCP and Azure, 
      including virtualization and containerization 
      with VMware, Docker, Virtuozzo and related.

------
SJMosley
Name: Samuel Mosley Location: Austin, Tx

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Basic Front-End, Sketch, Principle, Wireframes, React-Native

Resume/CV:
[https://www.sjmosley.com/files/Samuel_Mosley_Resume.pdf](https://www.sjmosley.com/files/Samuel_Mosley_Resume.pdf)

Website: www.sjmosley.com

Email: samueljmosley+hn @ gmail.com

Currently looking for product management positions. I have worked as a PM at
small startups the last couple of years and am looking to work on a product
with a broader reach and a more established team. With my diverse experience
(programmer, designer, and operations) I help facilitate communication and
keep everyone focused on the customer.

------
algui91
I am looking for positions in Germany, about machine learning or software
development related to Machine Learning, preferably in Scala. Currently I am
in Spain, but willing to relocate.

Location: Germany

Remote: Does not matter

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Scala, Machine Learning, Big Data, Apache Flink, Research

Résumé/CV: \- CV: [https://nc-
cluster02.yourownnet.cloud/index.php/s/CwRXPZ2AoH...](https://nc-
cluster02.yourownnet.cloud/index.php/s/CwRXPZ2AoHePaCE) \-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/algui91/)

Email: algui91@gmail.com

------
olufunmilade
Location: Lagos, Nigeria (Current)

Remote: Not preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes (London - authorized to work in the UK)

Technologies: product management / python

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ywNgS_Q9zMvvhGiagQXfruoY...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ywNgS_Q9zMvvhGiagQXfruoYsJQdhNyElBtMCPPSV8s/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: olufunmilade.o@gmail.com

About me: I’m currently an associate product manager with 3+ years of
experience in agile software delivery, 2+ years leading engineering teams and
a background in software development (python) looking for a full-time product
role based in London.

Drop me an email, let's chat :)

------
bkcreate
Location: USA

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate:Yes, also an EU citizen

Technologies: Python, VBA, some Java

Résumé/CV:Can provide on request

Email: kevinbhaggerty at gmail.com

I am currently finishing a dual major in Math and German. I was originally in
Mechanical Engineering, but after teaching myself VBA in order to solve
various problems in manufacturing environments I fell in love with programming
and have been doing it for fun ever since. In addition to my Bachelor's study
I am completing an Associates in CS online as I try to transition away from
ME. I am highly interested in moving to the Bay Area, Chicago or any EU
country (particularly Germany/Austria/Switzerland, Spain, UK/IRE)

------
Bodhisattya
I am an ex-developer. I have completed my management degree, and I am looking
to move to Product Managerial role. Currently working in a Corporate Strategy
function. I still find myself returning to HN and following latest tech topics
and I think in PM role, my motivation and performance will shoot through the
roof. Let me know what you think.

Location: Ahmedabad

Remote:Maybe

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Java, R, Javascript

Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qu7iUbB5tSYtEWqRHf_puD69pdO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1qu7iUbB5tSYtEWqRHf_puD69pdOoz-
NW/view?usp=sharing)

Email: bodhisattya_roy@yahoo.in

------
anjanb
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Preferred, Yes!

Willing to relocate: yes, will require a Visa

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Java, Go, React, Redux, Angular, Spring,
Hibernate, Boot, Postgresql, Oracle, Mongo, AWS, (C++/C/Asm).

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/qYj6AV](https://goo.gl/qYj6AV)

Email: anjan.remote@gmail.com

Education : B.E (4 year) from Bangalore University

A seasoned Fullstack Web Engineer on Cloud and on-prem. Always learning and
willing to contribute by learning or using existing skills. Likes recruiting
and mentoring Engineers, tech evangelization

Comfortable on both front-end and back-end as individual contributor or Tech-
lead/Architect.

------
nwilkens
Location: Monroe, MI

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux, AWS/GCP/Azure/Openstack, Ansible, Python, Golang, and all
aspects of helping you run your Linux infrastructure in the cloud or at your
colocation facilities.

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) - I manage a team of US based SRE's. We are
experienced, and available for hire as a dedicated member of your team to help
take your infrastructure management to the next level.

Some details at [https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management)

------
sreekanthr

      Location: Canada(Currently in Singapore, landing in Canada by April 2019)
      Remote: OK
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Canada
      Technologies: Big data tech, Java, Scala, Python, Spring Boot, Docker, Nearly all of Backend Tech stack
      Résumé/CV: Please message me, can provide
      Email: Please message to provide.
    

I have 15 years of experience in engineering, primarily on backend system
(large scale distributed systems) . I have a Canadian PR and looking for jobs
within Canada. Typically I am hired as the first engineer in team and I scale
both systems and team at the same time.

~~~
Amir6
How can we get in touch?

~~~
sreekanthr
You can drop in an email to sreekanth.ramakrishnan@gmail.com

------
plzHireMeImGood
Location: Coventry UK

Remote : yes

Willing to relocate: YES (EU,USA,Singapore)

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Databases, React, Rest , GraphQl, Openedge
4gl. (and what in between)

CV :
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/14CDXBgWZ2ufGT3KLfW6imJPP...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14CDXBgWZ2ufGT3KLfW6imJPP5G3YyDIYnTvONEz0f5s/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: idosurfer@gmail.com

Im a fullstack dev from Israel, just finished a relocation position. my
strongest point are fast learning, responsible, entrepreneury and making my
team perform better overall. I will need visa to work in EU but only for about
6 months.

------
rashadg1030
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Haskell, JavaScript, Python, SQL, Mithril, aeson, quickcheck,
postgresql-simple, servant, mtl, transformers, hxt

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/167fFREEuT6DcexKq0LgKcbM5...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/167fFREEuT6DcexKq0LgKcbM5TsZZft08cwebDNmuGLs/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: rashad.sasaki@gmail.com

I am a sophomore college student looking for an internship. I am primarily
interested in functional programming, but I love any kind of software
development where I am faced with challenging, interesting problems.

------
hjweide

      Location: Troy, New York, United States
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: yes, preferably within the United States.
      Résumé/CV: https://hjweide.github.io/public/resume.pdf (personal information redacted, please email).
      Technologies: Python, C++, PyTorch, TensorFlow, Lasagne, NumPy, OpenCV, Theano, Scikit-Learn, Pandas, Annoy
      Email: <my username> @gmail.com

I expect to graduate with my Ph.D. in computer science specializing in
computer vision and machine learning in May 2019. Please see hjweide.github.io
for an overview of my work.

------
chad_strategic
Location: Denver, Co Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NO

Technologies Looking for work in Stock, Options, CryptoCurrency trading.
Technologies: Trading API, Stocks, Options, Crypto Currencies, Trading,
Python, PHP, MySql, MongoDB, Finance

Résumé/CV: [http://www.strategic-
options.com/resume?=algo_](http://www.strategic-options.com/resume?=algo_)

Email: chad.humphrey@strategic-options.com

Algorithms / Strategies

-Volatility Algorithm, deploy across $150 million portfolio

-Options Implied Volatility Arbitrage strategies

-Stock & Equity Algorithms, Current tracking over 500 stocks.

-Smaller Bitcoin / Cryto currencies algorithms

Software & API:

-TD Ameritrade, Interactive Brokers, Etrade, Ally

-Scraping techniques

------
avip

      Location: OLC Q3H2+JX Ksalon UTC+2/3
      Remote: only
      Willing to relocate: no
      Technologies: The usual suspects. python, js, vue, C#, Matlab, C++... It's time to pickup something new anyhow.
      Résumé/CV: yes
      Email: donotdisturb -at- noyad -dot- in
    
    

I'd like to join a mostly remote team that is building something of value. I
don't have a very clear vision of what that means, but it definitely excludes
~95% of what's out there. Something in the education/climate/health space
would be a good candidate.

Thanks for reading, have a great day!

------
0x007c00
Location: Bangalore

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: Javascript/HTML5/CSS, ReactJS, Typescript, Java, Play framework,
Python, SQL (Oracle, SQLite), Git

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQ...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1-_NZrdkqJdv0rJNOa_XGgiaYFVQoMyjU/view?usp=sharing)

Bitbucket:
[https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/](https://namedbynumbers.bitbucket.io/)

Full stack developer with ~2.5 years of experience in Javascript (React) and
Java (Play).

------
clolege
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes (California, Seattle, international)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Javascript, PHP, SQL, C++, C#, Ruby, Python,
Algorithms, Agile, API development, Microservices, Android

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mason-
traylor-b055906b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mason-traylor-b055906b)
[https://send.firefox.com/download/df142b3d3d/#xhPpa9FvPqJmy4...](https://send.firefox.com/download/df142b3d3d/#xhPpa9FvPqJmy4vxx_Dkcw)

Email: mason.a.traylor@gmail.com

------
olso

      Location: Bratislava, Vienna, Brno Senior
    
      Remote: Yes please!
    
      Willing to relocate: Not really
    
      Technologies: Typescript, Javascript, Golang, React, React Native, WebAssembly, Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay, Web Extensions, Node.js, Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code Reviews, Docker, Git, Travis, Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P, Dapp, Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore
    
      Résumé/CV: https://olso.space; https://medium.com/@martinolsansky
    
      Email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

------
gumbo
Location: Bay area

Remote: Remote / Part time only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, JavaScript, Java, React, React native, ES6/7/8,
Node, Express, Ruby, Ruby on Rails.

Résumé/CV: Please send an email if interested.

Email: exilire2vie@gmail.com

I have 10 years of experience and work for one of the top company in the Bay
Area. Have lead mobile development efforts, large scale infrastructure
projects. I can work up 20 hours a week on an isolated effort or part of a
larger team. Since I have a day job, I need to have flexibility on what times
I work. Looking for additional income to help fund the education of a loved
one.

~~~
drwl
Is there a reason you don't go full time?

~~~
gumbo
I already have a day job but have enough free time to be able to work
additional hours during the week. So basically trying to complement my income
to be able to support my sister through college.

~~~
drwl
oh gotcha. Was gonna say if you were interested in full time roles it may be a
lot easier

------
dfeusse
Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes, but usually am onsite with a team

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Product Management Software, Python, SQL, D3.js, P5.js, Angular,
HTML, CSS, Excel/VBA

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/dfeusse/](https://linkedin.com/in/dfeusse/)

Email: dfeusse@gmail.com

Product Manager...most recently managed a product and teams within Google for
almost two years. Previously I attended Cornell (Tech) for an MBA focused on
product management, worked in product, and had roles in analytics and front-
end development as well.

------
danneu
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: My github profile will show a breadth of tech. Day-to-day over
the last couple years I've mainly used Node, Postgres, React, and Elm.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.
[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

Email: danrodneu@gmail.com

Two of the most interesting projects I've worked on over the last few years
were a large open-source forum I built from scratch with 1000s of logins per
day and the work I've done for some of the largest projects in bitcoin
gambling. Feel free to ask.

------
neuronupheaval

      Location: South Brazil
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Microsoft technologies, basically (Azure, C#, F#, ASP.NET (MVC), .NET (Core), Entity Framework, Enterprise Library, Microsoft Unity DI container, ADO.NET, Visual Studio), git, Oracle PL/SQL, SQL Server Transact-SQL, MySQL, AutoMapper, fullCalendar, OAuth, XSLT, Dapper, Lucene, Redis, GWT
      Résumé/CV: on request
      Email: var arr = "moc tod liamg ta raledonodnaba".ToCharArray(); Array.Reverse(arr); Console.Write(new string(arr));

------
jrudisill

      Location: Atlanta, GA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within the US
      Technologies: Python, SKlearn, Docker, Postgres
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/john-rudisill-02203314/
      Email: my username at gmail.com
    

Data scientist with 4 years experience building and deploying predictive
machine learning models for advertising, recommendation, fraud prevention, and
consumer behavior modeling. I am interested in both senior data scientist and
senior machine learning engineer roles.

------
Morza
Basically a young DevOps Engineer that wishes to relocate :3

Location: Israel

Remote: Possible but only if will result in relocation

Willing to relocate: Yes, That's my main target currently too

Technologies: Linux, CI/CD, Monitoring Solutions, K8s/Rancher and containers
in general but excited to learn anything required for my next challenge

Resume/CV: Will be sent by request but LinkedIn show parts of it
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mor-
zaroor-75788281/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mor-zaroor-75788281/)

Email: morza9696@gmail.com

------
logankoester
I am an American software developer living in Southeast Asia. I have more than
10 years of experience in full-stack web development. I'm looking to work with
a fast-paced remote team that shares my passion for building high-quality
software and trying new things.

I have several interviews lined up this week and will be making a decision
fairly soon!

Location: Bangkok, Thailand

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: JavaScript, Ruby/Rails, React, GraphLQL, Chef, Docker, Linux

Résumé/CV: [https://cv.ldk.io/](https://cv.ldk.io/)

Email: logan@logankoester.com

------
elgringoloco
Location: Denver, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS,PHP,Angular,VueJS,
HTML/CSS,MongoDB,MySQL,Material/Bootstrap/Foundation,NGINX, Docker, Jenkins

Résumé/CV: [https://travispence.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Travis-
Pe...](https://travispence.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/Travis-Pence-
Resume-2019.pdf)

Email: travis.pence+hn@gmail.com

Gituhb: [https://github.com/travispence](https://github.com/travispence)

------
skyriser

      Location: Montreal, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift, Android/Kotlin (learning)
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
mevric

      Location: San Fransisco CA.
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java , Golang , Docker , Kafka, ELK.
      Résumé/CV: Pls email for CV.
      Email: mevric00<AT>gmail<dot><com>

I have expertise in leading technical projects in product development. I have
designed and built platforms for international financial institutions. Hands-
on coding experience. Technologies are tools to solve a problem, and I have
expertise in solving business problems using the right tools.

------
eyliaa
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript(Vue.js), UI Design

Résumé/CV: [https://ajmaleylia.com](https://ajmaleylia.com)

Email: aj.eylia at gmail.com

I'm driven individuals who are passionate about making the best possible
product. I have over 8 years experience as a web developer. From scratch into
well-done application, production ready. I’ve worked with clients as well as
gained experience in enterprise and startup environments. Working experience
in markets including Japan, USA, Malaysia and Singapore.

------
mrassili
Location: Anywhere provided that a relocation package is available OR Remote

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React.js, Redux, HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Django

Résumé/CV:
[https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v154903966...](https://res.cloudinary.com/ddbyzw2mz/image/upload/v1549039666/CV_en.pdf)

Email: mrassili@aol.com

Portfolio: [http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

I am open for hire, contract work or freelance projects right now.

------
gnaman
Location: India

Remote: Open to working remotely

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Angular, React, Node, SQL, Mongo, web(HTML,CSS,JS), Python, C++,
Good understanding of Blockchain protocols and experience with Smart
Contracts.

Résumé: [https://www.namang.me/resume.pdf](https://www.namang.me/resume.pdf)

Email: me@namang.me

About Me: I'm a senior year student pursuing engineering with major in
Computer Science. Language agnostic with strong fundamentals looking for
Software Engineering roles starting mid 2019. If you like me, please get in
touch!

------
mfoucault
I'm a full-stack software engineer and data scientist. I have a PhD in
computer science, and I am an expert in front-end development and data
visualization. I have three years of experience building a data visualization
platform using React, d3, and others.

Location: Victoria, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes, only remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, Typescript, React, Redux, Webpack, d3.js, PIXI.js,
R, Ruby, Java, C++

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2SBMgPt](https://bit.ly/2SBMgPt)

Email: foucault.matthieu@gmail.com

------
ronald_raygun
Location: SF

Willing to relocate: Yes to LA, NYC, or Austin

Remote: No

Technologies: python, AI/ML/RL, math and statistics

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/geoffrey-
bradway-68115683/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/geoffrey-bradway-68115683/)

Email: geoff.bradway (gmail)

Looking for an entry level eng manager job. I'm a smart math guy (Ex-Google
Deepmind, ex-hedgefund, ex-youtube). I've had a good amount of leadership
being a cofounder of a YC startup, but im looking to get better at people
management

------
pedrohidalgo
Hi, My name is Pedro Hidalgo and I am a Full Stack Software Developer with 9+
years of experience, 3+ of them working remotely. I'm looking to join a team
of passionate developers to learn and share knowledge with them.

Location: Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic (UTC-4)

Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Javascript (ES6+), React, Angular 1 & 2+, Android, Java (8+),
NodeJS, Play Framework, JAX-RS

Résumé/CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me](http://pedrohidalgo.me)

Email: pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail

------
apozem
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Angular, Node.js, MongoDB, JavaScript, jQuery

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jKKkK6u4JFUd9Ern6ImxBPYU...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jKKkK6u4JFUd9Ern6ImxBPYUHoOAJjqG4GAcefZH9Zg/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: kylebnazario at gmail dot com

I work in news but am changing fields to frontend development. I know Angular
and Node inside and out and need a foot in the door. Hoping a fellow HN reader
can do help with that.

------
hatsubai
Location: Detroit, MI

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sure

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Bash, Git, Linux, vxWorks, Yocto, Buildroot

Résumé/CV: [http://thomasice.com](http://thomasice.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tomice](https://github.com/tomice)

Email: contact@thomasice.com

About: 4+ year embedded/Linux BSP/OS developer at one of the world's largest
land systems defense companies working mainly on x86 architecture. I'm always
open to new opportunities and interesting ideas.

------
elAhmo

      Location: Bosnia and Herzegovina / Europe
      Remote: Yes (preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Not at this time, willing to travel frequently to the office
      Technologies: Python, JS
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/novalic/
      Email: ahmetnovalic at gmail dot com
    

About me: I have worked on a number of projects, as either a backend or full-
stack developer. I am looking for next big thing to join and help solve
interesting problems.

------
mmachine
Programmer with background working at small firms managing engineering aspects
of technical products. Management experience on a team level but not as an
engineering lead.

Have my strengths but always excited and eager to learn new tech that empowers
products and teammates.

Location: New York, NY

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Strongest in Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/willislambert/)

Email: willis.lambert (gmail)

------
Androsynth
Location: US

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: 8 years of mostly backend development with full stack
development as well. I am familiar with all major technologies/languages and
am willing to work on any part of the stack where I do not have write html/css
(I am otherwise happy doing frontend javascript).

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdr7k91gcl7pqd3/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdr7k91gcl7pqd3/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: on resume

------
lutein
Location: WA State

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Primarily back-end: Scala/Play, Python/Flask/Django/SQLAlchemy,
SQL and NoSQL databases & related libraries. Cloud - primarily Google (GAE,
VMs, Datastore), comfortable with maintenance and hardening of *nix VMs.
Knowledge of GIS concepts and experience with PostGIS and Leaflet. Security+
cert, former CISSP.

Résumé/CV: [http://acme.li/cv2019.pdf](http://acme.li/cv2019.pdf)

Email: hn@karte.co

------
startupk22
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML, CSS, WordPress, CMS, Adwords, Mailchimp

Résumé/CV: [https://www.ericrafat.com/](https://www.ericrafat.com/)

Email: ericrafat@icloud.com

I’m a growth lead, community builder, and founder with previous startup
experience in SaaS recruitment, but also currently running an online early-
stage startup community of 5000+ members. I'm also a top tennis player and
always strive to add value. Please see my portfolio. Thanks and cheers.

------
jaysyko9
Location: Toronto, ON Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Java, TensorFlow, Pandas, Scikit Learn, Docker Résumé/CV:
bit.ly/jayresume LinkedIn: bit.ly/jlinkedin Email: jay@jaysyko.com

About me: I am a Full-Stack developer of ~3 years well-versed in Java and
Python. I have experience in developing Android applications, linux
administration and cloud infrastructure. I am currently looking to carry these
skills into a Data Science role.

------
EDD0DFFFh
Location: Austria, but I born in Latvia, actually Russian, and my nickname is
"Swede".

Remote: Yes, please.

Willing to relocate: Doubt so, I'm a bit fat. But in some circumstances I can
roll.

Technologies: Currently AWS/NodeJS and lot of unused now stuff accumulated for
20+ years of experience. All that in resume.

Résumé/CV: on request.

Email: edd0dfffh@gmail.com

I am backend developer at [https://mystride.com](https://mystride.com) ,
current backend for mystride app made by me.

------
metalgearsolid
I have 3 years experience with native iOS/tvOS. Where I lack in deep technical
knowledge I make up for it with my experience managing the entire application
development life-cycle of multiple products. I am looking for a role where I
can up my technical skills by receiving senior mentorship and by simply
working with new people on new projects. I am a dual citizen (US/Canada).

Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, tvOS, Swift, Objective-C

Résumé/CV: please email

Email: danielhhooper@gmail.com

------
jobseeker990
Location: Florida Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but I would be willing to fly out to you once a month
for a few days.

Technologies: Jack-of-all-trades. Most recently Python, Django, PostgreSQL,
HTML, CSS, Javascript

Résumé/CV: on demand

Email: z8qy6@boun.cr

I'm interested in joining an early stage start up with a promising business
model and good founders.

I'm looking for a little more high risk/high reward type job where I can
really make a difference.

Salary-wise I'm interested in a mostly equity mix for the right company.

------
johnraymon07
Location: Orlando, Fl/New York, NY Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: yes
Technologies: Javascript(React.js, Node.js)Ruby/Rails, Sass(BEM) Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/12oPkNhrvS1NmAbKAzQ6dSHtw...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/12oPkNhrvS1NmAbKAzQ6dSHtwZyLeN6HP4ukRcZtfimQ/edit?usp=sharing)
Email: John@boxandchips.com

------
jitendrac
Location:Surat, India

    
    
      Remote: Yes, Part Time - 5-10 hours/week
    
      Willing to relocate:no
    
      Technologies:Full stack developer, Android dev,PHP,Js,Html/css,Server Administration,Linux binaries installations,Git,etc.
    
      Email:jitendra.shah90[at]gmail.com
    

I am willing to work with new language/framework/technology.

I have really clear concepts of how web, System and Binaries works. And I like
to do challenging tasks.

------
Ambika15
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Python, Javascript, Spring/ Spring boot, MySQL, MongoDB,
AWS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/fibits116ft6qv1/AmbikaResume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/fibits116ft6qv1/AmbikaResume.pdf?dl=0)

Github: [https://github.com/ambikabohra](https://github.com/ambikabohra)

Email: mb.bohra15@gmail.com

------
ffmike
Location: Indiana

Remote: Yes. Have been remote-only for decades.

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Rails and a little of a lot of things. Architect, manager,
writer, you name it.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-
gunderloy-47bba4143/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mike-gunderloy-47bba4143/)

Email: larkware@gmail.com

Looking for either an Engineering Manager position or a senior technical IC
role with a growth path into management.

------
spansare
Location: United States

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Java, Git, Protobuf, gRPC, PyTorch, CUDA,
Tensorflow, Jira, Docker, HTML5, CSS, Javascript, AJAX, JQuery, AngularJS,
MySQL, MongoDB, SQLite, Hadoop, Django, Flask

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2G5JUT8](https://bit.ly/2G5JUT8)

Email: spansarems@gmail.com

About me: Grad Student at Texas A&M University, 4.0 GPA, 1 internship at
Google, 1-year work experience at Veritas Technologies

------
karabatov

      Location: Russia, Moscow (UTC+3)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: native iOS (Swift, Objective-C), a bit of native Android (Kotlin)
      Résumé/CV: http://linkedin.com/in/karabatov/
      Email: yuri@yurikarabatov.com
    

Looking for full-time remote, 7 years experience working remotely, 5 years
iOS. Flexible on working hours, worked on teams from UTC-8 to UTC+8.

------
jensandersson

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: React Native, React, UX, Node, Mongo, SQL, PHP
      Résumé/CV: jenshandersson.com
      Email: me@jensunltd.com
    

Freelancer looking for RN/App projects. 8 years of native mobile experience
and 3 years with React Native. 5 published apps in App Store. Building my own
app startup, todine.uk, a to-do list for foodies.

------
diN0bot
Everyone deserves to make the most of their career opportunities, but it can
be difficult to ask for a raise or negotiate an offer. Adam and I are
professional negotiators. We can draft emails for you, provide conversation
scripts, and practice those scenarios with you. Happy to chat remotely; send
an email to get in touch:

hello@dangoormendel.com

[http://dangoormendel.com](http://dangoormendel.com)

------
vanilla-rtb
Location: Newport Beach, California

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: Seattle, Portland

Technologies: C++11/14/17, Boost , Cmake , Docker , Git , Golang , Java8,
Redis, Asynchronous IO, blockchains, Network protocols, Rest, Unix/Linux,
CI/CD, design patterns , distributed or client-server with load balancing.

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/venediktov](https://github.com/venediktov)

Email: vv ~~at~~ forkbid ~~ dot ~~ com

------
troglotit
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux (Sagas, Reselect), JavaScript, Clojure &
ClojureScript (Reagent, re-frame). A bit of PostgreSQL, Ruby on Rails, Kafka,
Vue.

Interests: Haskell, Coq, PL theory, DevOps culture (monorepos, trunk-based
development).

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-
argunov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-argunov/)

Email: sajkoooo@gmail.com

------
wozmirek
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: some HTML, Markdown, Git, atlassian cloud admin, bits of RoR.
Usual management apps: trello, google apps, office.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/mirekwozniak/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/mirekwozniak/)

Email: wozmir at gmail dot com

Not a developer, product/project manager, more on the technical side. Also
great at building organisations.

------
j_p020

      Location: San Diego/Inland Empire/SoCal
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node.js, HTML/CSS
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jpeterson903/
      Email: petersonj020@gmail.com
    
      About Me: 3 years of experience working in the front end, and enjoy JavaScript development for both front end and back end

------
jarifibrahim

      Location: Bengaluru, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Golang, Python, Kubernetes/Openshift, Microservices
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/jarifibrahim/resume/blob/master/ibrahimjarif_resume.pdf
      Email: jarifibrahim+hn@gmail.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jarifibrahim/

------
betacar
Location: Santiago, Chile.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes please.

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6/7/8, Node, Express, Feathers, Vue.js, Vuex,
Python, Flask, Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Serverless, DynamoDB, MySQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, PHP, Go (learning), Heroku, AWS, Stripe, Sinatra, Mocha, AVA,
Jest.

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/betacar](https://linkedin.com/in/betacar)

Email: carbetacar@gmail.com

------
reidcooper
Location: New York City / NJ Remote: Flexible Willing to relocate: Flexible
but most likely no Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Backbone/MarionetteJS,
Spree/Solidus, Shopify, RabbitMQ Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/reidcooper8/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reidcooper8/)
Email: reid.cooper8(at)gmail.com

------
colarson
Looking for full-time position and am willing to relocate anywhere.

Location: Salt Lake City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Scala, Java, C#, Python, MATLAB, C, C++, Javascript, SQL, AWK

\- Tools: GraphQL, Docker, Spring, Maven. Apache Spark, Jenkins, KNIME,
Tableau, Git, Bash

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BJ1pUQoGFmoMXz6m7KF73O3mL_...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BJ1pUQoGFmoMXz6m7KF73O3mL_CHilMq)

Email: chaseolarson@gmail.com

------
fdom88
Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina (timezone: UTC -3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Domains: Progressive web apps, architecture & performance
reviews, team management.

Languages: Node.js, PHP, C#, JavaScript, HTML, responsive CSS, front-end
(React, Webpack, ES6, etc.).

Databases: PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, MySQL, Redis, memcached, MongoDB, etc
Infra: AWS, GCP, Heroku, DigitalOcean Other: git, Kanban/Agile

We can also handle interface design work as necessary.

Résumé/CV:

Email: fede@paltaworks.com

------
pyzhianov
Frontend developer looking to help a cool startup blow away the competition
and make a ton of money. (TypeScript, React, Redux, Node, humor). Remote? Why
not. Email me at alex.pyzhianov@gmail.com my LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexey-
pyzhianov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexey-pyzhianov/)

------
TaylorGood
Location: LA / Orange County

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Open

Technologies: Branding, Marketing and Design

Résumé/CV:
[http://taylorgood.com/taylorgood.pdf](http://taylorgood.com/taylorgood.pdf)

Email: tg @ taylorgood.com

I helped Hyundai and Kia grow their finance and dealership marketing to over
1.5M monthly customers and 10M monthly page views by creating a consistent
design language that speaks to their audience.

------
mgoodma3
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: NYC, SF, DC

Technologies: Solidity, Web3.js, solc, Node.JS, GraphQL, React, Javascript,
Ruby, Ruby on Rails, postgresQL/SQL, HTML, CSS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JyRtlttAHzKyhd3lc81M...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1JyRtlttAHzKyhd3lc81MmWHBnrKUWuegIMshTkjkYxI/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: max@atrest.us

------
BeniBoy
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For a good opportunity maybe!

Technologies: Python (Data science ie numpy, pandas, scipy..), nodeJS and
IOT/hardware design.

Resume/CV: see benjaminpoilve.com

Email: see CV on website.

CTO of a startup for a few years, looking for new challenges. Would love to
find a long-term job demanding both in software and hardware design! Studied
both as an Engineer and a Designer. See my website for some personal projects.

------
skang

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: Yes but not required
      Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere in CA
      Technologies: React, HTML, CSS, JavaScript, Python, node.js, MongoDB, Express.js, SQL, Bootstrap, Semantic UI, Material UI, InVision, Figma, Photoshop, Inkscape
      Résumé/CV: https://zety.com/mycv/sujot_kang
      Email: kangsujot@gmail.com

------
lfintership1
Location: Fairfax, VA Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, C, C++, Python, MATLAB, Ruby

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/okskyp9gyj5wz54/Resume%20-%20Hyeka...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/okskyp9gyj5wz54/Resume%20-%20Hyekang%20Joo.pdf?dl=0)

Email: joos2010kj (at) gmail (dot) com (Contact me for more information)

------
melenaos
Location: Corfu/Greece

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, C++, ASP.Net Core MVC, Vanilla Js, Vue.js, React js, Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vergis](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vergis)

Email: menelaosvergis@gmail.com

I am fullstack developer that is looking for project based jobs or
partnerships. I have strong technical background and product managing assets.

------
tradziej
Location: Europe, Poland

Remote: Yes, preferred (2+ years of experience working remotely)

Willing to relocate: Location and project dependent

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript, Ember.js, React, Elixir
(learning)

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/BL4oVY](https://goo.gl/BL4oVY) (PDF)

Email: See resume

Full Stack Software Engineer (with 5+ years of experience) looking for a long
term job.

Working remotely as a contractor.

------
tonym9428
I'm a statistical analyst at a struggling early stage start up that is looking
for a new job.

    
    
      Location: Pleasanton, CA
    
      Remote: Preferred
    
      Willing to relocate: Open
    
      Technologies: R, SQL, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/abraham-mathew-21221b29/
    
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com

------
joos2010kj
Location: Fairfax, VA

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, HTML, C, C++, Python, MATLAB, Ruby

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/okskyp9gyj5wz54/Resume%20-%20Hyeka...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/okskyp9gyj5wz54/Resume%20-%20Hyekang%20Joo.pdf?dl=0)

Email: joos2010kj (at) gmail (dot) com (Contact me for more information)

------
dev_3849
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Web front end (HTML/CSS/JS)

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQSEy04R0STjgrL1...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/e/2PACX-1vQSEy04R0STjgrL1enAAcwjv_gqx42Zzf1wmfJ15JIabrmF7EXLfV5YM793f3eI3hl-
PzJhHh5myfH8/pub)

Email: See resume

------
wsaryoo

      Location: Bangkok, Thailand
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python/Flask, Javascript/VueJS, Docker, Finance, Chatbot, E-Commerce, Maintenance, StartUp, Manufacturing
      Résumé/CV: https://jingz.github.io/djing/resumes/index.html
      Email: wsaryoo@gmail.com

------
rupeshpawar19
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: NodeJs, ReactJs, MongoDB, Mysql, AWS, Python, Angular Git, Jira,
Docker, HTML5, CSS

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yUoHvHIGQFpFGsUM-
nvVM5D2HcY...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yUoHvHIGQFpFGsUM-
nvVM5D2HcYdYABp/view?usp=sharing)

Email: rupeshpawar19@gmail.com

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Java(Spring/Hibernate), Elixir, Go, Postgre, Redis, Kafka. Some
GCP, Docker, k8s knowledge.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
atum47
Location: Juiz de Fora, Brasil

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, PHP, python, Java, C, Go

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/14V-T8w3zXQ40tsEwv-
EBntP8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14V-T8w3zXQ40tsEwv-
EBntP8MGQStWim3maeCFTPlds/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: victorqribeiro (Gmail)

------
Enigma10
Location: Banglore/India Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, React, Vue, Graphl, NodeJs

Resume/CV: [https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzW-
ygcZ38onZkxZSTIycnhyb3...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzW-
ygcZ38onZkxZSTIycnhyb3UzdUdLUHJlVTA3ODY5V2pN)

Email:vkrsaini678@gmail.com

Github: github.com/Enigma10

website:vikashsaini.me

------
odomojuli
Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: ML/AI, UI/UX, Mathematics

Resume: [https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/forestryio-
media/uploads/...](https://s3-us-west-2.amazonaws.com/forestryio-
media/uploads/document/s3_file/4356355/odomojuli.pdf)

Email: odomo.juli@gmail.com

Website: odomojuli.com

------
kylek
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Devops, linux, python, configuration management, aws

Resume/CV: LinkedIn [https://goo.gl/3kGS7n](https://goo.gl/3kGS7n) CV
[https://goo.gl/5kYFL5](https://goo.gl/5kYFL5) (Google Docs)

Email: kyle at localkost dot com

~~~
drwl
Emailed you

------
Wavum
Location: Austria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C# (ASP.NET), Javascript (React, Typescript), GraphQL, Docker
(I'm somewhat a full stack developer tbh)

Résumé/CV: [https://lerchster.at](https://lerchster.at)

Email: rl00@gmx.at

\---

I'm still young (currently 20 years old) but I'm ready to learn new
technologies (I'm currently trying rust)

------
mrtdex15
FYI

Who is looking for a job, Here is a list with Remote Jobs Right Now
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sr0vy3eDn2fcEhxOdkPv...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sr0vy3eDn2fcEhxOdkPv0BjsWBR7JntDJqRM6_hyjbE/edit?usp=sharing)

------
mypath
Location: Pristina, Kosovo

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: NodeJS, Angular, React, Graphql, RxJS, Typescript, Spring Boot,
Docker.

Blog: [https://adoilogs.com/](https://adoilogs.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/adoi](https://github.com/adoi)

Email: adonismurati@gmail.com

------
djsumdog
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Dev: Scala, Python, Ruby, C#, Java Ops: Docker, Puppet,
DCOS/marathon

Willing to relocate: potentially

Resume: [https://penguindreams.org/files/2018-SumitKhanna-
Resume.pdf](https://penguindreams.org/files/2018-SumitKhanna-Resume.pdf)

E-mail: See resume/website

------
kleinfreund
Location: Germany

Remote: yes (but would prefer not to)

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (TypeScript), HTML, CSS, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: [https://kleinfreund.de/cv](https://kleinfreund.de/cv)

Email: (see CV)

Eager to start working as a front-end developer, preferably with a focus on
implementing accessible user interfaces.

~~~
stembord-dev
Hi Philipp,

ich bin ML Engineer bei Studitemps. Ich habe mir args.me, Deine Codepens und
sonst ein paar Demos von Dir anschaut. Wir sind auf der Suche nach einem guten
Frontend-Entwickler und würden uns freuen Dich kennenzulernen.

Wir legen viel Wert auf:

1\. Product First Mentality 2\. Quality over Quantity 3\. Eine gute Work-Life-
Balance 4\. Spaß an der Arbeit im Team

Stellenbeschreibung: [https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/126337/frontend-engineer-
gesu...](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/126337/frontend-engineer-gesucht-mit-
homeoffice-und-studitempstech)

Du kannst dich einfach über SO bewerben und sagen John hat dich eingeladen :)

Viele Grüße, John

------
nilaft
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote : No

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : React, Polymer, Javascript, NodeJS, HTML, CSS

LinkedIn :[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nilaf-
talapady-5296817a/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nilaf-talapady-5296817a/)

Email:nilaft@gmail.com

I am Senior UI Developer with 6+ years of experience

------
i_r7al

      Location: Seattle, WA, USA
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, C#.NET, Java, SQL,  Assembly, C, JavaScript, Angular, XML, HTML, Selenium, Git and Linux
      Résumé/CV: http://0sl.in/resume
      Email: can be found in the resume above.

------
karl3
Location: Manila, Philippines

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, React.js, Node.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcorc5v1o8a5lno/Karl%20Jamoralin.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcorc5v1o8a5lno/Karl%20Jamoralin.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail@karlsj.com

------
RedSphinx
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Python, PyTorch.

Résumé/CV:

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9h4wip221uyhb56/Xavier_Garcia_FINA...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9h4wip221uyhb56/Xavier_Garcia_FINAL.pdf?dl=0)

Email: xgarcia238@gmail.com

Math PhD, experienced with ML and research. Strong coder.

------
sierrafayad
Location: Guayaquil, Ecuador

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: PHP(+8y), Git(+6y), MySQL(+8y), VB.net & C# many years ago

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sierrafayad/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sierrafayad/)

Email: frank192@sierrafayad.com

------
jcbmllgn
Location: Berlin Remote: no Willing to relocate: Paris, Amsterdam
Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Javascript/AngularJS, Looker, Postgres, AWS.

Full stack developer, product management, and data analytics. Looking for
something based in Berlin, Paris, or Amsterdam.

jacobdmulligan@gmail.com

------
eldoth
Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Java, Hibernate, Git, Spring, PostgreSQL, Oracle

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardowada/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardowada/)

Email: leonardowada@hotmail.com

Resume: on demand

------
alphajatin
Location: Cologne, Germany

Remote: Does not matter

WIlling to relocate: (Europewide, Germany preferred)

Technologies: R, SQL, Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alphajatin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alphajatin/)

Email: alphajatin+app@gmail.com

------
jacob_rezi
Location:Seoul

    
    
      Remote:Yes 
    
      Willing to relocate:No
    
      Technologies: Designed-focused Front End Development; developed rezi.io & currentdev.com 
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.jacobjacquet.com/
    
      Email: See personal site

------
timmit

        Location: New Zealand,
        Remote: OK,
        Relocate: OK,
        Technologies: Python/C#, Vue/React, Cloud
        CV: https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/5249708
        Email: contact through stackoverflow ^_^

------
akrakesh
Location: Anywhere

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
abradaric

      Location: Nuremberg, DE
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Python (Django), Javascript (React, Typescript)
      Résumé/CV: https://abradaric.me/
      Email: https://abradaric.me/

------
Vice_Superior
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, .NET, Java, JavaScript, React, Redux

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-
nkadi-4a738790/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emeke-nkadi-4a738790/)

Email: enkadi13@gmail.com

------
deams
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Go, JavaScript, Solidity, Unreal Engine 4, Docker,
Kubernetes, Game AI, Gameplay programming...

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2WEgAYC](https://bit.ly/2WEgAYC)

Email: mickael@fenixo.com

------
amourgh
Location:Casablanca, Morocco. Remote: yes. Willing to relocate:yes depends on
the country. Technologies:C#,Python, .NET ,.NET CORE,MSSQL,PostgreSQL,REACT
,REACT NATIVE, XAMARIN Resume:email me Email:amourgh at gmail dot com

------
llomlup
Location: Europe Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Go, Python,
.NET, APIs, full-stack Résumé/CV: Email: jambandic @ gmail dot com

I'm a senior Go consultant, having 5+ years of Go experience and over 15
overall.

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack web & mobile developer

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Résumé/CV/homepage: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Software consultant with 10+ years of experience who has been working
freelance full-time for several years. I've worked with well known names like
Just Eat and Triumph Motorcycles, created my own successful paid apps and have
a PhD from Edinburgh University. Skills offered:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, Express, TypeScript, AngularJS,
Vue, jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _UX design:_ Designing feature-rich modern interfaces that are easy to use
on both mobile & desktop

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS & Firebase.

\- _Code quality improvements:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by
introducing test suites, staging environments, Continuous Integration & code
reviews.

Successful examples projects:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
checks 100s of pages at time against 50+ SEO, speed and security web best
practices. The frontend and backend involve TypeScript, Vue, Firebase, Docker,
Node, Webpack, Netlify and Paddle. I'm also responsible for the website, UI
design and comprehensive best practices guide
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)) that goes
with the Chrome extension.

Rated 4.9/5 with 20K+ active users and has paying customers.

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
Implemented with Java and C. The app features layers, customisable brushes and
image filters while being highly optimised for devices with low resources.

Rated 4/5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold.

 _See[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for previous projects,
client endorsements and more details._

------
hackmode
Location: Vegas

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: only to Southern California, especially Orange County.

Tech: React, Node, Redux, Apollo

Résumé/CV: Can provide on request, in short: 2 years professional experience
developing for production level apps.

Email: vegas.dev.hackernews@gmail.com

------
nimeshneema
Location: Indore, India

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV:
[http://github.com/nimeshneema/website](http://github.com/nimeshneema/website)

Email: nimeshneema@gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: All of them.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
skillfully
Location: Sweden

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: React, React Native, Node, .NET, Android, iOS, Java, Scala,
Python, Tensorflow, R, Scikit-learn, Pandas, Keras, Rust

Resumé/CV: inquire over email

Email: alex@skillfully.se

------
jerrysievert
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: depends on location

Technologies: Postgres (databases in general), Javascript, C/C++, Ruby

Resume: Former R&D Director, Maintainer of PLV8

Email: jerry+hn @ legitimatesounding.com

------
kcotugno
Location Orange County, CA

Remote: Yes (Preferably)

Willing to relocate: Phoenix, AZ Only

Technology: Ruby On Rails, Go, C#, Postgres, Docker

Resume/CV: Email me.

Email: hn at kevincotugno dot com

------
austinhutch
Location: Chicago, IL USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: n/a

Resume / CV: I do Shopify store builds, Shopify apps and integrations

Email: austin+hn @ aloagency.com

------
hitm4n
Location: Gurugram, India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Golang, JavaScript(React.js), PHP, Bash

Résumé/CV: on request

GitHub: github.com/agrim123

Email: agrimmittal@pm.me

------
humility
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.Js, Express, React, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Electron, REST,
Python

Resume: On request

Email: hi@navdeep.io

------
rudolfwinestock
Location: Vero Beach, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML5+CSS3+ECMAScript6, AngularJS, React

Resume/CV: On Request

Email: rudolf@winestockwebdesign.com

------
sin7
Location: Denver, CO

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, PostgreSQL, ClickHouse, Data Analysis

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: luisd303 at gmail.com

6 years in data analysis.

------
harryio
Android Developer

Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android SDK, Java, SQL, Git, Linux

Resume/CV: harryio.com

Email: me@harryio.com

------
saasthrowaway3
Is it OK to post as an agency looking for work? Small shop in Sweden doing
data science and full stack here.

